# Data plan with Rogers : how to get a better deal?



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm currently with rogers (likely for a long time, I expect to renew my iPhone with the 5 and so renew my contract). I hava a voice+data plan at $45 for 200 minutes + 500Mb.

It's good but I crave for more data. I was wondering how would you guys proceed:
- Call them and threaten to leave, then ask for more data for the same price?
- Wait for a very good deal? Are those random? Will it be advertised through their marketing email?
- Wait until I purchase the iPhone 5 and ask for a better deal at this point (they usually have a rebate on the 6Gb plan when a new iPhone is out, right?)


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

How long have you been with Robbers?

I've never been overly successful at dealing with the retention departments and usually walk away with something dumb, like $5 off, granted I've never signed a contract with a cell phone company and generally go month to month with whoever give me the best offer. When a better off shows up I just jump ship and move on and port my number over. 

Two issues I see, first if you sign a new contract now, you may have issues getting a subsidized price on a new iPhone when it is released. Secondly if you wait for the new iPhone you may have issues with supply and demand and if the demand is high Rogers may not be willing to deal as much as they may now. That's my point of view. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Dr_AL said:


> How long have you been with Robbers?
> 
> I've never been overly successful at dealing with the retention departments and usually walk away with something dumb, like $5 off, granted I've never signed a contract with a cell phone company and generally go month to month with whoever give me the best offer. When a better off shows up I just jump ship and move on and port my number over.


I've been with them for 4 years now. With a contract and never missed a payment (if it matters), so I guess my credit is better than yours 




Dr_AL said:


> Two issues I see, first if you sign a new contract now, you may have issues getting a subsidized price on a new iPhone when it is released. Secondly if you wait for the new iPhone you may have issues with supply and demand and if the demand is high Rogers may not be willing to deal as much as they may now. That's my point of view.


You're right I may have to renew my contract and so miss the iPhone 5 subsidized pricing... Dammit. Jeez, I guess I just have to wait and see... Unless I pay full price for the unlocked phone.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Go to Apple Store, buy unlocked phone. They will give u the sim for your service provider. (rogers will charge for the sim). The n u call Rogers and tell them u have a new sim card for your phone. No need to mention that the phone has changed. It will take them a few minutes to switch over to the new sim. If your contract period is up, u can bail any time. I assume that u are not under a contract time frame? Even if u are, it would not matter. YOu still have the service in place. It is not locked to a specific phone. But if u get a subsidized phone u r screwed.

Suck it up, spend the cash, go unlocked.

Doing it this way, I got to keep my 6 gig for 30 bucks data plan.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

rondini said:


> Suck it up, spend the cash, go unlocked.
> 
> Doing it this way, I got to keep my 6 gig for 30 bucks data plan.


Yeah, well I might have done that if I had a 6Gb for 30$ plan 

I think I'll try to get such a deal with the iPhone5 when it comes, then go unlocked.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I had the 6GB also on my 3GS - anyone else had a note on your bill that the 6gb would be terminated at 3 yr completion (of contract) date? I had this note on the monthly bill and battled so I killed the data plan and now await the new phone so I can go unlocked. Big Red is an a** almost like they would rather lose you to try and regain you after you sign up elsewhere. Bell was like this - I left Bell to get iPhone and they are now calling / emailing offers as they are fighting back.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

How much data do you actually use? Most people barely use 100 meg never mind 500. 

That said do a google search for data plans and retention plans offered by Rogers and then call retentions and ask to speak to retentions about getting that same plan. The 6 gig plan has been offered most times the new iPhone arrive so it might be coming back this fall again.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Andrew Pratt said:


> How much data do you actually use? Most people barely use 100 meg never mind 500.
> 
> That said do a google search for data plans and retention plans offered by Rogers and then call retentions and ask to speak to retentions about getting that same plan. The 6 gig plan has been offered most times the new iPhone arrive so it might be coming back this fall again.


My last few bills have been upwards of 800MB.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Andrew Pratt said:


> How much data do you actually use? Most people barely use 100 meg never mind 500.


I just broke my 500Mb, and without even trying. In previous months I was restraining myself to not break it. I must admit 6Gb seems over-the-top, though.




Andrew Pratt said:


> That said do a google search for data plans and retention plans offered by Rogers and then call retentions and ask to speak to retentions about getting that same plan. The 6 gig plan has been offered most times the new iPhone arrive so it might be coming back this fall again.


Good idea the retention plans search, I'll try it. But yes my best bet may be with the iPhone 5, I guess.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rogers claiming I have a BB data plan and is taking it away?*



ChilBear said:


> I had the 6GB also on my 3GS - anyone else had a note on your bill that the 6gb would be terminated at 3 yr completion (of contract) date? I had this note on the monthly bill and battled so I killed the data plan and now await the new phone so I can go unlocked. Big Red is an a** almost like they would rather lose you to try and regain you after you sign up elsewhere. Bell was like this - I left Bell to get iPhone and they are now calling / emailing offers as they are fighting back.


I went back and looked at my bill and found this: 

You have subscribed to a BlackBerry data plan for use with your BlackBerry
device. We've noticed that you are now using a device that is not a BlackBerry 
which is not compatible with your BlackBerry data plan. Effective July 16, you will no longer have data access on any device other than a BlackBerry. Please
ensure that you use a BlackBerry device in order to continue to have data access. If you prefer to use a non-BlackBerry device, then please call us at 1 888 764-3771 and we'll be happy to switch you to another data plan that is compatible with that device. Thank you.

I found a discussion on howard forum that shows others have gotten it too. Strange Bulletin Board message about Blackberry data on bill

Some people called Rogers and were told to ignore it, others were told it was real and forced to switch to a 3 GB plan for the same price.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

ChicknAfraid said:


> I just broke my 500Mb, and without even trying. In previous months I was restraining myself to not break it. I must admit 6Gb seems over-the-top, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll give you 6gb no problem, aslong as your account has been open for more then 90 days, If anything, mention that TELUS offers 6gb/30


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

rondini said:


> Suck it up, spend the cash, go unlocked..


I disagree. 

Market competition has forced the whole HUP concept, so unless you don't need data for the next three years, or plan to travel, take advantage of it and put the $500 savings in your pocket.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

30$/6gb plan isn't hard to get. But the plan is most likely to be only available if you are on a contract.


----------

